# Third tiel -- terrible idea?



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Is three a crowd? I ask because I am a masochist and regularly browse Craigslist, finding birds I wish I could "save." Well, I've found one that looks so sweet and REALLY needs a good home. The owners have him in a tiny cage (not even big enough for one budgie) with another male tiel, think he is a girl and say that their other bird picks on "her." I'm pretty sure they just bought him and stuck him into the other bird's territory, which as previously mentioned is miniscule. I don't blame the other bird one bit. I don't even see any perches in the cage. It breaks my heart! He is my favorite mutation, too, a male whiteface. Would it be a terrible idea to inquire about him? I'm worried that he would be the odd one out with Juju and Moon though, even though they are not "mates." I don't knowww.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

I think if you feel you have the time for him, then get him.
He really wouldn't be the odd man out,he'd always have you.
Is he just white faced? or split with something else?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think you would need to get a bigger cage if you get more birds. I know they only sleep in their cage, but 3 birds in that finch cage will be too much, even only at night.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Three really is a crowd. One is always gonna be the odd man out and it may not necessarily be the new guy. If you can give enough attention to the third wheel it should be OK though.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

When we only had the 3 boys, Luna and Taz paired up and Kirk was always left out. So I do agree 3 is a crowd. :-/


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That's what I was afraid of, that three would be a crowd. :\ But, even if he was left out, I'm sure it would be a better life than what he knows now considering I have on average 4-6 hours/day to spend with my birds. I would feel horrible if he ended up causing a rift between Moon and Juju, but I guess now I might be anthropomorphizing a little. As for cage arrangements, what I would probably do is place a second cage next to the one I have now and move the java tree somewhere else. Then I would put one of them in that cage to sleep, but cover them together so that they could still all see each other. Of course this would not happen right away anyway, though, since I'd have to quarantine the new guy.

All of this is purely hypothetical anyway. I don't even know if he's still available for adoption.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

There is always the possibility of getting a fourth eventually, as well. I only ever intended to have one, but that's how these things go...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well as long as you think it all out first and adopt safely (AKA quarantine) then I will say go for it..(but then you'll feel the pressure to add another for an even numbered flock).


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I e-mailed the person, and I guess if it was meant to be I'll hear back. If not, I wish this little guy all the best.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

You can always get another finch cage and stack it on top of your current one. Three may work depending on dynamics if not- you will end up getting another.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Another finch cage unfortunately wouldn't fit, since my current one is too close to the ceiling. That's what keeps the birds out of the way of the cats at night. I could almost fit another one right next to the existing one, if I had another couple of inches. I can probably find a cage that's a tiny bit less wide and a little higher with minimal effort though. IF the person gets back to me that is.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

If its meant to be, it will be.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She e-mailed me back. Still has the bird and is conveniently going to be visiting family fairly close to me tomorrow. Uh-oh...


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I wonder if you could convince her to give you both birds? She's not properly caring for either one


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Good point. I'll give it a try.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

But then you'll have 2 birds that you KNOW aren't getting along. That's something to think about..


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I have not had the three is a crowd problem. I don't know if that is because my flock is large, but they are caged in threes with no problem at all. Of course, only two of my nine are boys, so that may make a difference. Three boys together may be different.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> But then you'll have 2 birds that you KNOW aren't getting along. That's something to think about..


I suspect those two birds don't get along because they are stuck in that horrible little cage, I mean who would be happy right?
Anyway, if you can get both of the birds, that would be wonderful. If you can get only one, take it. Poor guys...
I have my two guys, and I have had another cockatiel I kept for my friend for several days at one point. They actually all had fun together, kind of formed a mini flock right away, ate together, waddled around together and such.
I don't think that three is a crowd in tiels' world... Especially with a good owner such as you


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I don't think that three is a crowd in tiels' world...


This also depends on the birds. I had four at one point, three boys and a girl. The girl picked on boy and the other two boys were not very happy about it. One more so then the other, he got real nasty for a bit and had to be separated for lots of timeouts. 

Worst comes to worst, you can take both, get them healthy, and then rehome the one that is mean to someone who is an only bird home and can care for him properly and give him the love he deserves.


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

I have four tiels. Three are together and one is alone, because he is a jerk no matter who he is with (including with us, he just likes to be left alone). They can't even be out of the cage together most of the time because he picks on everyone! His name is Sweetie Bird ... total misnomer 

Good luck with the new tiel(s), by the way. Let us know how it turns out and post pictures, of course


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The lady unfortunately wouldn't consider selling both birds, so I'm now on my way to get the one. I'll update on how things work out!

I hope they'll get along. My two are laid-back and pretty much social with everyone, so I have hopes. It sounds like the new one is friendly too, and at the very least he likes people. So I think I'll be able to bond with him.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

Craigslist is a BAD BAD BAD place lol. I browse several times daily LOL and I'm always telling myself NO NO NO!! 
Of course it probably helps that my husband also says NO NO NO!
I have my Bello, my parrotlet Duckie and eventually I'll have my baby tiel to handfeed.
But I still look. If I found the right deal on an african grey myhusband wouldn't say no because he knows that is my DREAM bird.

Good luck with the tiel, I can't wait to hear the details and please please please post pics ASAP.


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

lethalfire said:


> Craigslist is a BAD BAD BAD place lol. I browse several times daily LOL and I'm always telling myself NO NO NO!!


I have banned myself from Craigslist for this very reason. I'm sure the ban will last a long time :innocent:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, I seriously need to ban myself unless I'm actively looking for animals to rescue! Lol. Not that I'm really complaining -- Juju was a Craigslist find after all and I wouldn't trade him for anything.

Turns out the new bird was thankfully NOT being kept in the tiny cage in the photos; that was only a travel cage. The owner says she has a much larger cage at home. And she did try to introduce the two birds gradually, the other bird just never liked mine. I can tell because his head is plucked.  Now I am glad i didn't get both. He's a gorgeous little thing though! Pics to come.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats! Looking forward to pictures. What is his name?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He didn't have one.  The lady only had him less than a month. I'll have to think of a good one! Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

I think we need pictures before we can suggest a name LOL. HOwever since he's a white face and it's halloween there is always Boo or Ghost or Goblin, Winter......

wait a minute I was suppose to hold out for pictures!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I was also thinking a Halloween name would be appropriate, and my bf suggested Ghost. It could work! I like Goblin too. But part of me thinks I should stick to the "cosmic" theme I have going with Jupiter and Moon. I shall have to think more. He's a normal male whiteface, if that helps give a visual until I take pics.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

According to my quick internet search, the planet Venus is a yellowish-white.


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

How about Comet?


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

Cosmic names

Astro

Aurora

Celeste

Comet

Corona

Cosmo

Crater

Galaxy

Gemini

Hubble

Jupiter

Libra

Leo

Luna

Mars

Nasa

Neptune

Orbit

Orion

Ozone

Phoenix

Pisces

Pluto

Scorpio

Sky

Sputnik

Star

Taurus

Virgo

Ursa


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats on your new member of the family!! Be sure to post pictures. I think Aurora is the prettiest name that is also cosmic themed.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! Comet is really cute, and I also like Astro, Phoenix and Mars. I am not 100% sure any of those fit him though...I'll just play around with calling him those, and maybe see if I find anything else. I'm sure something will just feel right all of a sudden!


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations on your new family member.

I like the name Star


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You know a picture of the newbie is now required!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He is scared of me right now so I can't get a decent photo. I tried but he runs away in a panic every time my hand comes close. :\ He did step up for my boyfriend when we first got him out of the carrier -- he flew across the room and into the closet, had to be chased down. Finally stepped up and sat on Brian's hand for a minute, but not before chomping him pretty good. Now he's settling in, sampling the food, napping and preening, but it's obvious he wants to be left alone. He is LOUD when he flock calls to the others! Holy cow. I have him in a makeshift cage right now (Juju's old one, too small) but am getting him something better in the morning. If he's any calmer I'll try to get some pics of him then. I hope he won't be too resistant to taming -- his previous owner claimed that he liked to sit on shoulders and was good about stepping up. He may just be freaked out now.

EDIT: Okay, I was able to get a shot of him. Not a very good one since he won't let me get close but you get the idea. He's so cute.










You can tell here that he's missing a lot of his head feathers.


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh he's so cute. Makes me want another bird, but alas my parents and boyfriend refuse because the one I have already is an attention seeker lol


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What a handsome guy! Congrats!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you, he is quite handsome isn't he! Can't believe someone sold him to that lady as a girl. 

So far, none of the cosmic/astronomic names are feeling right to me. A few that that have popped into my head are Shasta, Bandit, Xander and Storm. Maybe I should make a poll lol. Knowing how things go, my boyfriend will hate whatever name I choose and make fun of me and just call the bird something else.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

He is a very handsome fella,the white face mutation is my favorite.Congratulations on your new cockatiel.


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

echolalia said:


> So far, none of the cosmic/astronomic names are feeling right to me. A few that that have popped into my head are Shasta, Bandit, Xander and Storm.


I think he looks like a storm! That is not exactly cosmic, but storms are kinda sky related at least.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

He is very cute and VERY lucky. I love whitefaces too. Someday....LOLOL


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, he is very handsome, poor guy so scared. I am sure he will feel much better soon in your home.
How about Pluto for the name? Juju, Moon, and Pluto?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Dee, I thought of Pluto too but it just reminds me too much of the cartoon dog lol.
Brian doesn't like Storm because he thinks it's "generic" (like Star), but I like it and I think it fits him. And he's my bird, so  
Storm he is, with the possibility of a change if a more fitting and ~unique~ name comes along within the next few days. He makes THE CUTEST angry noises at me! And he seems like a good singer too. Can't wait until he settles in and I can introduce him to Juju and Moon.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

oohhh I like storm also. Goodluck on the taming.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

He is a beautiful white face cockatiel-awsome lad.Congrats on taking him in.X x


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh,and I agree- Storm is a name that fits him . Lovely ! X x


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

He is very cute! How does his keel bone feel? I only ask because he is a tad fluffy.

And those 30 days are going to feel so long waiting to introduce Moon and Jupiter to him!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> He is very cute! How does his keel bone feel? I only ask because he is a tad fluffy.
> 
> And those 30 days are going to feel so long waiting to introduce Moon and Jupiter to him!


I've not felt his keel bone yet -- didn't want to traumatize the poor guy too much -- but I'll try tomorrow. He did eat quite well today, mostly millet and seed but he did sample the pellets as well.

Ugh, it's going to feel like FOREVER with all the flock-calling going on. Looks like I'm going to be listening to a lot of loud music for the next month, lol.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

So I read your post earlier and I popped on Craigslist....I'm getting another bird Tuesday! Keep us updated on how his progress is


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh no, I've inspired someone else to do the same! hehe. I guess it can only be a good thing if birds in need are getting good homes.  Is it a tiel that you're getting?


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

aww he is so handsome!
I really like the name storm.
my Craigslist never has tiels on it,which is prolly good for me or I'd adopt them all lol.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

Yep it is a tiel. The woman I contacted is a breeder so not as fun as your story . How is he doing so far? Is he making friends with your other two?


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Yay for the name Storm! My white budgie's name is Storm.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Infinity said:


> Yep it is a tiel. The woman I contacted is a breeder so not as fun as your story . How is he doing so far? Is he making friends with your other two?


Actually, echolalia is *quarantining* the new bird away from the current 2 birds, which is VERY appropriate. All birds need to be quarantined by themselves, in a separate room with the door closed, for a minimum of 30 days. For more information, look here:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10824


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, he's got his own little cage in the adjacent room. They call to each other a lot though.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh god no no I know to quarantine birds thanks for looking out! I was more wondering how he was getting on with you And if the birds had been calling to each other, etc.


----------

